# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  لفائف السمبوسه بحشوه الدجاج~من ايدي...

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــمـ
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

اليوم طبقا
لفائف السمبوسه بحشوة الدجاج...


المقادير:
دجاجه مسلوقه
عجينه سمبوسه

بصل
فلفل حار
جزر
فليفله
بهارات
ملح
بقسماط(فتاة الخبز)
بيض
زيت للقلي
الطريقه:
بعد ماتغلي الدجاجه مع البهارات والملح
قطعيها قطع صغيره

في ماكينه الفلافل حطي ...الدجاج والجزر
والبصل والفليفله والفلفل الحار...

الى ان يتم فرمها فرم ناعم...
اضيفي له البهارات والملح
اخدي العجينه وقسميها من النص
وحطيها بالعرض على قطعه عجينه كامله

وحطي عليها الحشوه

ولفيها بشكل اسطواني 

وبعدين غمسيها في البيض ثم البقسماط




 وقليها في الزيت حتى تتحمر...




عليكم بالف عافيــــه
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه
(على فكره اني هذي المره ماسويته 
بــ الماكينه
لانه حقتنا مريضه اشوي)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباااحكِ بانوار النبي وآله دمووووعه
مااني مااني  :closedeyes:  :angry:  وش تسووووي فيني من الصبح
دمعه من قالكِ تعذبييين شذى مممكن اعرف :huuh: 
خلاص اشتهييييييييت اللفائف مررررره والحل؟  :mad:  :embarrest: 
احب هيييك اشيياء مقرمشة ولذيييييييذه
بس بجد حركااااات رهيبه وتحسسسسسر  :sad2:  :bleh: 
تسلم الايااادي دموووووووع ع الوصف الرائع
والله يعطيكـِ الف الف عااافيه
ماانحرم منكِ ولا من جديدكِ الطيب
دمتي بعين الله غآليتي....

----------


## Habit Roman

الله دموعة وشي هالاغرات 

بصراحة رهيبة وسلامتها مكينكم ماتشوف شر هاهاهاها

عليكم بالعافية ياقلبي 

وتسلم الآيادي

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*شكله مره روعه  ،*

*تسلم الإيدين دموعه :) ..*

*وآلف عوآفي على قلوبكم ..~*

*وسلآمة المآكينة وآخر السوء* 

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

واااو شكـــلها رهيب

تسلم دياتكـ’’’’’’وعليكم بلعافيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> صباااحكِ بانوار النبي وآله دمووووعه
> مااني مااني  وش تسووووي فيني من الصبح
> دمعه من قالكِ تعذبييين شذى مممكن اعرف
> خلاص اشتهييييييييت اللفائف مررررره والحل؟ 
> احب هيييك اشيياء مقرمشة ولذيييييييذه
> بس بجد حركااااات رهيبه وتحسسسسسر 
> تسلم الايااادي دموووووووع ع الوصف الرائع
> والله يعطيكـِ الف الف عااافيه
> ماانحرم منكِ ولا من جديدكِ الطيب
> دمتي بعين الله غآليتي....



صباحك نور فاطمة الزهراء 
ههههههه عشان تعرف انتي ويش
كنتي تسوي فينا :wink: 
حقك في العافيه
مافيه حل غير انك تجي بيتنا :deh: 
حبتك العافيه ويش بيدي عليك...؟
الله يسلم عمرك غناتي
الله يعافيك يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم من جميل حضورك
موفقه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> الله دموعة وشي هالاغرات 
> 
> بصراحة رهيبة وسلامتها مكينكم ماتشوف شر هاهاهاها
> 
> عليكم بالعافية ياقلبي 
> 
> وتسلم الآيادي
> 
> تحياتي



 :toung: 
 :sila:  :sila:  :sila: الله يسلمك غناتيي والشر مايجيك
الله يعافيك
يسلم عمرك ربي
لاخلا ولاعدم من جميل حضورك
موفقه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *شكله مره روعه  ،* 
> *تسلم الإيدين دموعه :) ..* 
> *وآلف عوآفي على قلوبكم ..~* 
> *وسلآمة المآكينة وآخر السوء*  
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> *تحيآتي*



اهليين ملامح
الرووعه وجودك غناتي :wink: 
الله يعافيك
 :sila:  :sila:  :sila: الله يسلمك عنده وعنكم 
وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
الله يعافيك يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم من جميل حضورك
موفقه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> واااو شكـــلها رهيب
> 
> تسلم دياتكـ’’’’’’وعليكم بلعافيه



تسلمين والله من ذووقك
الله يسلم عمرك
الله يعافي يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم من جميل حضورك
موفقه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماكينة وشو >>وحده ملقوووووووووووووفه

هلا دموع هذي إحنا نسويها بالخبز 
أول مره ادري يسووها بعجينة السمبوس
يعطيش العافيه وسلامتها مكينتش

إلا هي مكينة وشو  خخخخخخ

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
اشياء حركات ومقرمشه بعد
مالي دخل دموع ابي منها عطيني
الله يسلم الديات المبدعه يارب ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> ماكينة وشو >>وحده ملقوووووووووووووفه
> 
> هلا دموع هذي إحنا نسويها بالخبز 
> أول مره ادري يسووها بعجينة السمبوس
> يعطيش العافيه وسلامتها مكينتش
> 
> إلا هي مكينة وشو خخخخخخ



اهلين حساسه
هههههههههههههه الله يغربلش ماكينه ويش يعني
ماكينه الفلافل :amuse: 
ايييي تصير بالخبز بعد
الله يعافيك ههه الله يسلمك
هههههههههههه ماكينه فلافل غناتيي حساسه :wink: 
يسلمـــــــــوا يالغلاااا على التواصل الحلـــو
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> اشياء حركات ومقرمشه بعد
> مالي دخل دموع ابي منها عطيني
> الله يسلم الديات المبدعه يارب ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 
ياهلاااا هموس غناتي
 :toung: 
تعالي ويسلم راسك غناتي مايهمك :wink: 
الله يسلمك يارب
ربي يعافيك
يسلمـــــــــوا يالغلاااا على التواصل الحلـــو
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يم يم لذيذ 
يسلمو دموعه عليكم بالعافيه 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> يم يم لذيذ 
> يسلمو دموعه عليكم بالعافيه 
> بانتظار جديدكـ 
> تحياتيـ ..



 ياهلااا غناتي
الله يسلم عمرك يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم من جميل وجودك
دمتي بود

----------


## ليلاس

ربي يسلم الأيااااااااادي دمووعه

سمبوسة ولا أروع

يعطييييييك العاااااافية

ما ننحرم

----------


## مرة الغالي

أختي عليكم بألف ألف عافية
بس ممكن توضحي لي طريقة اللف ..........ماعرفت :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ليلاس:مشكوره يالغلااا على الطله الحلوه
مرت الغالي:
اخدي عجينه سمبوسه وقسميها من النص
وحطيها بالعرض على قطعه عجينه كامله
واذا مافهمتي عليي شوفي الصور
وان شاءالله تعرفي...
موفقين لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احنا انسوي شغله تشبهها بس اسمها 
اصابع دجاج
ما فيها جزر 
وبعض الأختلافات
تسلم دياتش

----------


## ايات الروح

شكله يفتح النفس :amuse: 
الله يعاطيك العافيه ع الوصفه
بآنتظآر جديدكـ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهلين عفاف . ايات الروح*
*يسلــــموا على هيك طله حلوه*
*موفقين*

----------

